# I just haven't met you yet



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

I'm a bit of a sentimental wotsit when it comes to songs and their meaning and Michael Buble just came on the radio and I was listening to the lyrics. How appropriate they are for anyone waiting for their speacial little one 

http://www.metrolyrics.com/havent-met-you-yet-lyrics-michael-buble.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

I have always thought exactly the same about that song.  Glad someone else out there is on my wavelength


----------



## Carrie D (Nov 17, 2008)

Delayed reaction I know, but I just found this post and read the lyrics.  This describes our baby journey exactly    Thanks for posting x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Yes, it really does... Going to play it now on my ipod!xxxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

it is my ring tone! how sad am I


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

one of my faves too


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

I heard it the other day and thought exactly same thing. Its very sweet


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you for that I am going to add it as my ring tone need some positive thinkingxxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Yep me too, have thought it for a while. Often play it in the car and sing it full blast!!!!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Another really nice song is 'the cure' at jorden sparks. Just don't know how to put it on here lol. Made me cry when I played it the other day. Getting mushy now lol x x


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Love this song! A real inspiration when times are tough


----------



## Carrie D (Nov 17, 2008)

sweets x said:


> Another really nice song is 'the cure' at jorden sparks. Just don't know how to put it on here lol. Made me cry when I played it the other day. Getting mushy now lol x x


Here's the link to the Jordin Sparks one... http://www.metrolyrics.com/the-cure-lyrics-jordin-sparks.html

/links


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

oh thats lovely, thanks for posting


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks carrie x x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't see the lyrics on either of the links posted.


----------

